# Hubby on sulfasalazine



## Cosy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi.  I'm new to this but really appreciate the idea that we're all in this together, it's a great support.  I'm 36, due to turn 37 at the end of this month (March 2012).  My partner has psoriatic arthritis and is on sulfasalazine.  We've been told this won't necessarily prevent us from conceiving and is not harmful but it is well known to affect sperm count and quality.  We have now been ttc for about 8 months, no luck.  I wondered if anyone else is struggling with the same thing?  My dp does not feel able to come off the drug and I have researched many people who have conceived with their partner taking it but we don't seem to be lucky.

Any experiences greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Cosy!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am sorry I can't help you with your query about the drug. I have done a quick search on FF and the only member who has mentioned it is female and has left the forum. Perhaps it is worth going back to your doctor and asking to have tests done as you have been ttc for 8 months without success. Then they would check his sperm and see if there is an issue.

It might be worth mentioning on the Male factors section ~ CLICK HERE Just because it hasn't been mentioned before doesn't mean that no one is in the same boat.

Here are a couple of general links for info.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## JoannaMay (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Cosy
It would be worth getting a sperm count done whilst on sulfasalazine, and if it's ok then be reassured.  This is a good drug that works well, and really isn't toxic.  Some of the other meds have more problems associated both for fertility and for your husband.  Also any effect on sperm is reversible on stopping the drug.  Not everyone man gets a low sperm count on this drug - infact the majority do not, but I would advise getting a count done whilst on the drug.
I wish you every success (more than I have had :-()
Joanna
x


----------

